
Volvo Cars to supply Uber with up to 24,000 self-driving cars - Element_
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-volvocars-uber/volvo-cars-to-supply-uber-with-up-to-24000-self-driving-cars-idUSKBN1DK1NH
======
dpflan
Ah, a non-pay walled version of this Uber news WSJ post. Here is the link in
case you want to see/join the discussion:

>
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15741019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15741019)

